# Standby switch in Guitar Amp



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's one lads take on the standby switch controversy:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

simple prevention seems like a good idea. thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable and informative. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

The Great Standby Switch Myth - SweetCare


In this article, we debunk the myths of what a standby switch does and doesn't do on a tube amp. Click here to learn more!




www.sweetwater.com





More opinion about the standby switch . Parts of his argument sound a bit suspect .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, it is a controversy; many people form their own opinions about it. Myself, I do not use a standby switch in any of my projects however, most of my projects use a tube rectifier.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

To me is like Fender or Gibson ? 

I always put standby switch on my tubes amps built from scratch. 
I have fews 55-60 years old Fender amps and they all use stanby switch.


----------

